#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  Giant Gourami

## dirtydog

*Giant Gourami
*
Osphronemus goramy

* Family;* Osphronemidae
*Physical Characteristics;* Largest species of anabantoids; up to 23.6 in (60 cm) and 19.8 lb (9 kg). High body, laterally compressed. Lateral line not interrupted and nearly straight. Dorsal fin has 11–14 spines and 12–14 soft rays. Anal fin has 10–11 spines and 20–23 soft rays. First soft ray of pelvic fin is very long, extending beyond caudal fin. Labyrinth highly complex in the adult, with the numerous folds supported by bony lamellae. Large males with prominent hump on the head. Juveniles have eight to 10 dark vertical bars and a conspicuous eyelike spot above the anal fin. Adults drab, grayish, olivaceous above and silvery or yellowish below in both sexes; no sexual dichromatism.

* Distribution;*
The species has been introduced in various areas outside of its natural range. Its original distribution probably comprised Thailand, the Malay Peninsula, Sumatra, Borneo, and Java. It now has established populations in India, Sri Lanka, Philippines, West Papua, Papua New Guinea, Madagascar, New Caledonia, and Colombia.

* Habitat;*
Occurs in swamps, lakes, and medium-to-large rivers. May also tolerate brackish water conditions.

* Feeding and Diet;*
The giant gourami is omnivorous, feeding on plants, smaller vertebrates, invertebrates, and even dead animals.

*Breeding;*

Reaches maturity after the fourth year. The male builds a spherical to oval nest 11.8 in (30 cm) long, 7.9 in (20 cm) wide, and 3.9 in (10 cm) deep, which resembles a bird's nest, close to or below the water surface using mainly plant material. Nest building takes eight to 10 days. Eggs are deposited in the nest, and guarded by the male and female, and fanned through movements of the pectoral fins. The yellowish eggs are around 0.11 in (2.7 mm) in diameter and contain a large oil globule that makes them buoyant. Eggs may number more than 1,500 per nest. Hatching occurs after 10 days. Newly hatched fry measure 0.24–0.35 in (6–9 mm). Yolk sac is resorbed at around 15 days. After four months a length of 3.9 in (10 cm) may be reached.

*Gourami as a Food*

A valued, common, and delicious food fish, eaten steamed, fried or baked. It has been introduced into more than 20 countries all over the world, and is important in aquaculture in tropical Asia.

*Fermented Fish Paste*

Also known as pickled mud fish or pickled gourami fish. To make pla ra, the fish is cleaned and cut into pieces. Then it is mixed with salt and rice bran. The mixture is then stuffed into a big water jar, topped with a piece of wood to prevent the fish from becoming bloated, and left for 2 to 3 years before being eaten. It is often added to *som tum* and can be heated with chiles and other spices before serving with rice, fresh or steamed vegetables, or with curry. Heat on stove and mix with *chile* and other spices before serving.




*Thailands Freshwater Fish*

----------

